
Using Twilio with Node.js - johns
http://blog.twilio.com/2011/02/using-twilio-with-nodejs-by-dusty-candland-of-red27-consulting.html
======
wrl
In addition to the raw XML generation done here, there's also node-twilio
(<https://github.com/sjwalter/node-twilio>), which is IMO the nicest way to
build Twilio apps on any platform.

